# how does nremt work?



## Kou7793 (Apr 13, 2011)

from what it sounds like there's an online test but how do you get tested for the practicals? I'm taking a class in New York, should I study certain things differently for the NREMT test? how / when should i register? what special books would i need to study for it?

thanks


----------



## Kou7793 (Apr 13, 2011)

for emt basic btw


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 13, 2011)

Your school should go over all that with you.


Usually, the skills component for EMT-Bs is included in the class and all you have to do is take the written.  Intermediates and Paramedics have a separate skills test.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 13, 2011)

> how does nremt work?



Not very well.


----------



## Tommerag (Apr 13, 2011)

You won't need any extra books. The one you have for class should work just fine. Like it was also said before, they should go over it with you in class for you practicals.


----------



## Kou7793 (Apr 13, 2011)

thanks a lot guys, really appreciate the help!


----------

